# Alabama Lawyer needed



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I need a mean and hungry lawyer, licensed to practice in Alabama to file a lawsuit for me in Baldwin County. I have paid an out of state law firm who specializes in my type of injury, to collect all of the evidence, reports, expert witness reports, etc. and we are ready to file. So far we have been unable to find an Alabama law firm that has the balls to file in Baldwin County. 

I have over 1,000 pages of reports and many more documents, plus the out of state firm wants to talk to a local.

Please call me 850-572-1225 or PM, oldflathead on the PFF, or e mail [email protected]. 

I have been advised to not post details on any public forum.

So, if any of you can reccommend an Alabama attorney, please help me.

Tom Vandiver


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

here you go Tom....they do represent baldwin infirmry, so i dont know if this will help or not....if not let me know and ill get you another one.....

http://www.mcdowellknight.com/index.php



Tom check this link out to see if they represent the party your trying to file against

http://www.mcdowellknight.com/clients.php


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Steven. It appears they do not rep the alpha hotels we are suing.

What really PO's me is after I call and explain to the lawyers clerk, they always say Mr. ____,will call you right back. BS They never even exhibit common courtesy, by calling and saying NO. Nothing!!! WTF?

I will not give up!

The Old Grouch Tom


----------

